# Topics > Related topics > AI computer systems and supercomputers >  DGX Station, personal supercomputer for AI development, Nvidia Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Nvidia Corporation

Home page - nvidia.com/dgx-station

NVIDIA DGX Systems - nvidia.com/dgx

Nvidia DGX-1 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Announcing DGX Systems

Published on May 15, 2017




> NVIDIA DGX Systems are designed to give data scientists the most powerful tools for AI exploration-tools that go from your desk to the data center to the cloud.

----------


## Airicist

Nvidia DGX Station, world's most powerful desktop, a Supercomputer at the office

Published on Nov 28, 2017




> Nvidia DGX Station is the world’s first and fastest personal supercomputer for leading-edge AI development at Supercomputing developers desk, it has the computing capacity of four server racks in a desk-friendly package, using less than one twentieth the power. It’s the only personal supercomputer with four Nvidia Tesla V100 GPUs, next generation Nvidia NVLink, and new Tensor Core architecture. DGX Station delivers 3X the training performance of today’s fastest workstations, with 480 TFLOPS of water cooled performance (3X Faster Than the Fastest Workstations) and FP16 precision. It's designed to be whisper quiet at one tenth the noise of other deep learning workstations, it’s designed for easy experimentation at the office.

----------


## Airicist

NVIDIA's largest ever GPU for Artificial Intelligence - DGX-2 512GB, 2 PetaFLOPS

Published on Mar 27, 2018




> Recorded: March 27th, 2018
> The largest GPU ever built
> NVIDIA DGX-2 
> 2 PetaFLOPS
> 10kW
> 350lbs
> Presented by CEO Jensen Huang at GTC 2018

----------


## Airicist

Explore the world’s largest GPU: NVIDIA DGX-2

Published on Mar 28, 2018




> Learn how we’ve created the first 2 petaFLOPS deep learning system, using NVIDIA NVSwitch to combine the power of 16 V100 GPUs for 10X the deep learning performance.

----------


## Airicist

The making of the NVIDIA DGX Station

Published on Jun 4, 2018




> What inspired our team to build the DGX Station? Get an inside look into how this deep learning workstation was designed for developers and researchers to effortlessly bring their deep-learning initiatives to the office. We packed this portable and whisper-quiet system with twice the performance of the most powerful workstations, so AI researchers can carry out their life’s work from their desks.

----------


## Airicist

NVIDIA DGX Station personal AI supercomputer

May 25, 2020




> The personal supercomputer for leading-edge
> 
> Your data science team depends on computing performance to gain insights, and
> innovate faster through the power of deep learning and data analytics. Until now,
> AI supercomputing was confined to the data center, limiting the experimentation
> needed to develop and test deep neural networks prior to training at scale. Now
> there’s a solution, offering the power to experiment with deep learning while
> bringing AI supercomputing performance within arm’s reach.
> Groundbreaking AI, at Your Desk
> ...

----------

